# detox



## aussie rod (Dec 16, 2012)

.   Just 15 minutes a day and good results can be expected if you do it diligently everyday for a period of 2-3 months (depending on individual’s health conditions and one’s duration of holding up the legs….)

A real simple exercise to help you to increase your energy…   

Give it a trial and have fun and good health…  

************************************************************

Lie down on your back, raise your legs as show in the photo – 90 degree at thighs with body, 90 degree at knee joints, 90 degree at ankles – and keep this posture for 15 minutes or longer.   Start with as long as you can manage and add on the minutes.  That’s it.






 Notes:

1)      Drink before and after the exercise 300cc of warm water.   Breathing normally.   Don’t hold back your breath.  Using the energy from your waist and “Dantien” to hold your legs in that posture as long as you can manage.

2)     When you are lying down in this posture, blood will flow back to your liver and kidneys ensuring fast detoxing  and increasing your metabolism.   You will feel very “soared” with your legs and your pituitary gland will be activated to hasten the detox process and the toxins in your body will be excreted via sweating.

3)     When you are lying in this posture, your body is getting rid of the “toxin” in your body.   They your good body cells will be stronger and has definitely a good control of any bad cells (including cancer cells) inside your body.

4)     Since you are using your waist’s energy to support the legs, your Dantien and MingMun (2 of the main acupressure points) were used to do the breathing, your Front and Back main Meridians will be cleared and connected.   Thus your minute skin pores will be opened to help with the “detox” process.   With breathing through the Dantien, it helps to lessen the burden of breath on your lungs.   Therefore, you heart functions will be stronger with the result that your blood pressure will also be lower.

5)     When you sweat, the acidic  toxins will be excreted, your blood lipid (fatty deposits) will be burnt.   Spleen is in charge of our 4 limbs.   Therefore, your blood sugar level will also be stabilized with the result your spleen function is being improved.   End result is that you will feel more calm and gentle.

6)     When your legs are up, your small intestine’s movement will be activated and your bladder’s muscles will be stronger.  Therefore, constipation, abnormal menstruation, prostate problems can all be avoided.   Also, once your digestion and excretion systems are in order, you will have good appetite and can maintain your normal body weight.

7)     When your legs are up, your spine is straight.  That means your whole body’s muscles will be strengthened.  Qi and blood will flow smoothly throughout your body.   Your joints can easiy have more bone marrows and the nerves alongside your spine are well connected with all parts of the body.   Thus degeneration of joints and growth of bone spurs can be avoided.

8)     When your legs are up, all your inner organs are working in  harmony. Your brain burden will be less and thus can function better, resulting in clear heads, better memory and no more insomnia.   Also you will have better tolerance and stronger will power.

Therefore, the longer you can hold up your legs in that posture, the better and long living you will be.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 22, 2012)

Was there supposed to be a photo (Qview)?  And specifically what is this for... detox..of the (blank)?


----------



## aussie rod (Dec 22, 2012)

No photo. Naturopath had me doing it a few years back.. Did it for a month or so until the Hand Brake said I looked like a dead pig.

Did not do it again no matter how many times she said sorry. May have to start again as it did help the back and hips .Never did get to doing it for 15 minutes straight.

Suppose will help detox the liver.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 23, 2012)

Yea photos I want to see what you are calling 90 degree at ankles.


----------



## aussie rod (Dec 23, 2012)

I you lay flat on your back, raise knees so you have 90 deg at hips, straighten out legs so the bend at the knee is 90 deg.

Point your toes skyward and you should have 90 at ankle.

No Photo.unless I walk 50 yards to the beach and ask some bikini clad beauty to pose.

You imagine the reaction?

Ask a girl, complete stranger, to lay down and raise her legs and bend em at the knees LOFL.

I'd be in the back of the Paddy Wagon faster than you could say " Don't let the temperature in the smoker get over 270 degrees"

This old man is peed off right now. My new [and only] smoker is not going to arrive in time for CHRISTMAS.

It's 1536 on Christmas Eve. If it doesn't arrive in 1 1/2 I will be depressed.

Any Posts on DEPRESSION??

Don't have any cow patties to kick around the paddock. Don't even have a yard.

If I did it would be my luck to kick a soft centred patty.

Merry Christmas

Rod


----------

